# Statech Spinfly Fishing Line



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Anybody had any experience with Statech Spinfly Fishing Line or similar products that let you throw flies using a spinning setup? I'm interested in give toga and sooty on fly a go but wouldn't mind giving it a go from a spin setup to start with for something different and to see if it's productive or doable. This product looks better than a lightly weighted float/lure or other tied into the line about a fly to give it some cast weight but doesn't look like it ever really took off that much. The reason why I don't go conventional fly is a) I don't know how to fly fish and b) in some spots there is hardly enough room to throw a 6" spin rod around let alone a longer fly rod.


----------

